
Daredevil ‘Mad’ Mike Hughes dies after rocket crash near Barstow - danso
https://www.foxla.com/news/daredevil-mad-mike-hughes-dies-after-rocket-crash-near-barstow
======
danso
Some context: Hughes was an amateur rocketeer who built his own steam-powered
rockets. He did a launch in 2018 that reached 1,875 feet:

[https://www.space.com/craigslist-water-heater-mad-rocket-
lau...](https://www.space.com/craigslist-water-heater-mad-rocket-launch.html)

